# WC school in Buffalo?



## jarenth (Feb 5, 2004)

Does anyone know of any Wing Chun Schools/instructors in the Buffalo area?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2004)

Kaith says the closest one is in Syracuse. *Sharp Phil* studies there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2004)

Closest WC school to Buffalo that I've been able to find is in Rochester.  There are a few individuals who study, but nothing organized even at the 'club' level, AFAIK.

Been very discouraging to me personally, as I'm interested in WC myself but have been unable to locate anyone in the Buffalo area to train with.

:asian:


----------



## Old Tiger (Feb 5, 2004)

I think there are a couple of wing chun schools here... seems like I have driven past them. However, I don't know anything about them. We of course teach the JKD trapping which is based on WC. Naturally in accordance with our personalities..D ) we teach it from a very combative based point of view. I am willing to work out with anyone. To me, SHARING of martial knowledge is what martial arts is all about.


----------



## wingchunner (Feb 11, 2004)

Our school is located just down I-90.   You should check it out.  We have people who regularly attend our classes that travel from as far as Wheeling WV and Columbus.  I drive around an hour plus some (one way) to attend class on a weekly basis.  I think you'll find it worth the trip.

Location can be found at this website:

http://www.immortal palm.com

Good luck.

Marty


----------



## The Mark (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi


There was a guy in Buffalo but he left a couple years ago.

There are a number of Wing Chun Schools in Rochester. Some teach out of other schools or gyms some are their own school and there are clubs. There is Hung Fai Yee, Francis Fong, Moy Yat and Leung Sheung lineages. 

My group is listed in this site's find a school page but here's our website anyhow www.rochesterwingchun.com. We are only about an hour from Buffalo. In fact one of our students was living in Buffalo and started training with us and has since moved  to Rochester to be able to attend more classes.

Or you can go the other way down I 90 to Cleveland. "Hi" Marty!

I hope that helps

Mark


----------



## wingchunner (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello Mark.

Good to see a friendly note on the net.

Have a great day!

Marty


----------



## bart (Mar 8, 2004)

Try this link:

http://www.wingchun.org/txt/schools/usa/ny.html

There're some schools mentioned in Buffalo, but there are a lot of other cities there too. I hope that helps.


----------



## The Mark (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Marty


Hope all is going well with you and your family and the wing chun.

Say "Hi" to the rest of the group out there for me.

Mark



			
				wingchunner said:
			
		

> Hello Mark.
> 
> Good to see a friendly note on the net.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash25 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey guys. My name is Ben McDougall and I am an instructor from the International Wing Tsun Association, North American Section, AKA Leung Ting Wing Tsun. I'm in the process of getting all my ducks in a row so I can open a studio. I already have a location in Snyder, but a small fire has set me back a bit. I hope to start classes in a month or so. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2004)

COOL! :cheers:

I'll be looking forward to the info!


----------



## Flash25 (Nov 9, 2004)

O.K., time for an update.

I've decided on an opening date of Nov. 30, which is the Tuedsay after Thanksgiving. That is the day I will officially start classes. I'm still working on the proper decor for the studio, but I feel that I can begin instruction while I work on that. If any one wants to get a hold of me before the 30th, I'll be more than willing to set up a time so we can meet, get introduced, and maybe talk a little WT.

Regards,

Ben McDougall


----------



## Flash25 (Nov 30, 2004)

It is now the 30th and I will begin running classes. For more information check out my announcement in te advertising forum.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=314723#post314723

Regards,

Ben McDougall


----------



## The Mark (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Ben

I've been away from the board for a while and saw your post.

Congratulations and good luck. I hope it goes well for you. Buffalo seems to have a need for wing chun.

How are things going so far?

Mark

www.rochesterwingchun.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2004)

I will be in touch, I've just been very swamped lately.  I've been hoping for a chance to train WC locally for a long time now.


----------



## Flash25 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the sentiment Mark. Right now I'm just working on getting the word out. Trying to figure out the best avenue for advertising with limited funds sucks, but I press on. Kaith, any time you want to stop down you are more than welcome.

Ben


----------



## The Mark (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello,

Is the school in Buffalo still going? If so how's it doing?

Mark


----------



## Flash25 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, the school I planned to start didn't quite get off the ground. I learned a very good lesson. Don't try to attract students in the fall/winter between Thanksgiving and Christmas. Anyway, I'm regrouping, replanning, and getting focused to give it another shot. I'm just about finished with my degree, one more semester after this one. I'll probably try to do it sometime after then. Unitl then, if there is anyone wanting to learn, I do provide private lessons, or if people just want to trade techniques, I'm up for that as well.

Ben


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

Tough break! Get in touch with *T Hartman* (Tim Hartman of West Seneca) for some advice on getting things going in the area. He's out of town for the next ten days, but after that PM him through this board.


----------



## The Mark (Nov 4, 2005)

Ben,

Sorry to hear that it didn't get going as planned. Wing Chun is a tough system to get going it seems.

It looks like I will be in Buffalo the weekend of the 12th. Maybe we can work it out to work out?

Mark


----------



## The Mark (Nov 10, 2005)

It's true!! I will be in Buffalo this weekend!! I will arrive Saturday afternoon and leave sometime Sunday evening.

I will have time to work out for an hour or so Sat around 2:30 and Sunday probably around the same time. If anyone is interested that is. It would be fun.

Mark


----------



## killer (Feb 11, 2012)

well if there are no wc schools in buffalo then how 'bout wing tsun because i see mr Ben McDougal has a school I am just looking for the location.


----------

